# The best breakfast ?



## Celticryan (Sep 12, 2010)

I'm eating 4 egg whites and 1 whole egg at the moment for breakfast along with four slices of wholemeal bread, which totals around 700 cals with a banana too, bread being a 100 cal a slice. But I want to mix it up abit , try something new, in the past I've eaten oats and boiled eggs, What would u guys say is the best breakfast for me to put on serious mass as breakfast is the most important meal of the day. The rest of my diet is really good, it's just breakfast I'm stuck.....


----------



## PumpingIron (Feb 7, 2011)

Throw in a tin of beans maybe? Should up the protein in there.

I usually eat whole eggs rather than whites too. Has alot of good fats in, remember not to over do it though.

Some things an egg contains,

* Choline is necessary for healthy cell membranes in all of your body, and will help your body keep homocysteine levels down. Choline is also good for your mental function and memory.

* Selenium is a mineral that your body needs for a strong immune system and it is a powerful antioxidant.

* B vitamins folate and riboflavin are necessary for your body to convert the foods you eat into energy. Folate also reduces homocysteine levels and is important for prevention of birth defects.

* Vitamin A is important for good night vision, general cell growth and for healthy skin.

* Vitamin E is an antioxidant that works well with vitamin C and selenium to prevent damage to your body from free radicals.

* Lutein and zeaxanthin are related to vitamin A and are found in the yellow pigment of the egg yolk. Lutein and zeaxanthin are concentrated in the retina of your eye and will help prevent macular degeneration.


----------



## Brotein (Mar 22, 2010)

Celticryan said:


> I'm eating 4 egg whites and 1 whole egg at the moment for breakfast along with four slices of wholemeal bread, which totals around 700 cals with a banana too, bread being a 100 cal a slice. But I want to mix it up abit , try something new, in the past I've eaten oats and boiled eggs, What would u guys say is the best breakfast for me to put on serious mass as breakfast is the most important meal of the day. The rest of my diet is really good, it's just breakfast I'm stuck.....


4 whole eggs 2 whites, 4 slices of wholemeal bread, 2-4 slices of turkey bacon, 1 scoop of whey/casein blend


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i cba to cook on a morning so my brekfast consists of vit tablets and fish oil washed down with a large shake made from whey, oats, peanut butter, banana and milk.

sets me up for the day well


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

5g BCAAs

5g Glutamine

6 whole eggs

5g butter

3-4 mushrooms

3-4 baby plum tomatoes

2 large bananas

500ml fresh fruit juice

Some days I can shovel it down. Some days it takes forever to chow down....i hate those days lol


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

My breakfast is;

500g Liquid Egg Whites

120g Muesli W/ 300ml milk

250g Natural Yoghurt

10g Glutamine

Not ideal but it does the job when I'm up at 5am


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

5 whole eggs.

done


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> 5 whole eggs.
> 
> done


Keto?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

hsmann87 said:


> Keto?


Nope. not at the moment.

Carbs and me have a very funny relationship, i love them but they make me feel like crap, slow me down, make me fat and generally **** with my life.

Doing a sort of carb cycle at the moment with rice and veg as only carb sources (well, apart from the odd can of coke, and stella) Feel about 100x's better.


----------



## glenn (Jan 20, 2008)

120 g oats

2/3 whole eggs

i scoop boditronics express whey

not enough but i'm not training as got v bad back atm


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> Nope. not at the moment.
> 
> Carbs and me have a very funny relationship, i love them but they make me feel like crap, slow me down, make me fat and generally **** with my life.
> 
> Doing a sort of carb cycle at the moment with rice and veg as only carb sources. Feel about 100x's better.


interesting. so im assuming you are doing carbs on training days?

may be worth getting the cholesterol checked every now and then. im on high fat also and the cholesterol is through the roof. im not altering my diet because of it, but its still good to know what my levels are...


----------



## suliktribal (Apr 4, 2010)

2 cumberland sausage, 2 bacon, 2 eggs, 2 fried bread, 2 burger pattys, 2 potato waffles, 2 potato cakes, half a tin of beans, mushrooms, 2 hash browns, 2 scotch pancakes, huge mug of sweet black coffee.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

an orange


----------



## Kerrse (Jan 5, 2011)

150g of Porridge with fresh fruit added

Never got the time to eat anymore in the morning, plus makes me feel sluggish if i eat too much at 7am


----------



## Scottydog81 (Mar 1, 2010)

4 scrambled eggs with cheese, big handfull of unsalted mixed nuts(walnuts,hazel nuts,cashews and almonds), 125g blueberrys,1000mgs fish oil and a cup of green tea, every morning about an hour after 40 mins cardio and abs. WALLOP !


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

suliktribal said:


> 2 cumberland sausage, 2 bacon, 2 eggs, 2 fried bread, 2 burger pattys, 2 potato waffles, 2 potato cakes, half a tin of beans, mushrooms, 2 hash browns, 2 scotch pancakes, huge mug of sweet black coffee.


Cutting for summer eh?


----------



## Double J (Nov 1, 2009)

suliktribal said:


> 2 cumberland sausage, 2 bacon, 2 eggs, 2 fried bread, 2 burger pattys, 2 potato waffles, 2 potato cakes, half a tin of beans, mushrooms, 2 hash browns, 2 scotch pancakes, huge mug of sweet black coffee.


Only half a tin of beans? Obviously on a cut :lol:


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

This is what I had Sunday :tongue:










If I had that everyday I would be dead, I had this after going for 32 days without eating or drinking anything bad for me

I have the same breakfast each day:

100g of oats

2.5 scoops of MyProtein total peptide

300ml of skimmed milk

:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

hsmann87 said:


> interesting. so im assuming you are doing carbs on training days?
> 
> may be worth getting the cholesterol checked every now and then. im on high fat also and the cholesterol is through the roof. im not altering my diet because of it, but its still good to know what my levels are...


Yeah, im going to get a checkup soon, but dont expect anythign out of the ordinary.

Its not really high fat, bit of Olive oil, bit of fish oil and the eggs, Nothing over the top, I cant do this shakes with double cream and loads of cheese and bacon type diet keto makes me feel like shite!

Re carbs, sometimes its training days, sometimes not, mixing up between 1low 1high and 2 low 1 high while cutting.

I prefer eating them the day before actually, seem to perform better in the gym, which, at first glance seems counter-intuitive, but if you think about it, ive had a day refilling glycogen and im primed ready to work.

Re PWO shakes, i just get a load of whey and L-Leucine down on low carb days, sometimes add carbs on high carb days, but not always. i dont feel theres a massive difference.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i either have

100g buckwheat flakes/isolate/ turkey/dired fruit

or

120g chicken and 4 whole eggs


----------



## bigboybigbeef (Feb 10, 2011)

try McDonalds breakfast pal for bulking loads of Kcals and tastes great


----------



## andyfrance001 (Jan 11, 2011)

Lot of guys dont eat the yolk because of the colestral levels in the yolk........ I have one scoop protein powder, porridge oats, 4 egg whites, glutamine mixed with water in blender and flax seed oil, sea kelp, stright down, gorgeous!!


----------



## bigboybigbeef (Feb 10, 2011)

wow all that food for breakfast?

do you prepare the night before? that's why I eat out so don't have to wash up and take boxes to work.


----------



## bigboybigbeef (Feb 10, 2011)

nobbynutz said:


> coco pops


yum I still have Frosties with full fat cream on every other day


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

Celticryan said:


> I'm eating 4 egg whites and 1 whole egg at the moment for breakfast along with four slices of wholemeal bread, which totals around 700 cals with a banana too, bread being a 100 cal a slice. But I want to mix it up abit , try something new, in the past I've eaten oats and boiled eggs, What would u guys say is the best breakfast for me to put on serious mass as breakfast is the most important meal of the day. The rest of my diet is really good, it's just breakfast I'm stuck.....


Ha funny you mention this, was reading something today in March Edition of M & F saying that breakfast may actually not be the most important meal of the day and that the meals before and after your workout are more important.

As long as you get enough protein, carb and fats you should be fine. I tend to just stick to Plain oats, berries, protein powder and pine nuts. That is heaven for me.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

suliktribal said:


> 2 cumberland sausage, 2 bacon, 2 eggs, 2 fried bread, 2 burger pattys, 2 potato waffles, 2 potato cakes, half a tin of beans, mushrooms, 2 hash browns, 2 scotch pancakes, huge mug of sweet black coffee.


This...... Mmmmmmm


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

3 whole eggs (poached/scrambolled/fried depending on my mood, althogh generally not tried)

3 slices wholemeal toast

*sometimes i put ham on the toast,

*sometimes i put marmalade if craving a little

*sometimes fried mushroom/onions if I feel like it


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

This talk is making me so hungry. Im always hungry !!! grrrrrhhhhhh


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Paulieb said:


> This is what I had Sunday :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats in the cup to the left?


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

bowen86 said:


> whats in the cup to the left?


Man juice?


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

I tend to have different things for breakfast but it mainly hinges around this:

Four boiled egg (done in the microwave), porridge with honey, whey shake, half a pint of skimmed milk, banana and a yogurt.


----------



## -Jack- (Sep 28, 2009)

whey shake, and poridge


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

4 whole eggs, 2 wholemeal bread, 1 banana, pint milk

or

eggs, baccon, sausage, bread, pint milk

or

40g whey and 2 wheetabix(no milk) and banana


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2011)

OldMan said:


> I tend to have different things for breakfast but it mainly hinges around this:
> 
> *
> Four boiled egg (done in the microwave),* porridge with honey, whey shake, half a pint of skimmed milk, banana and a yogurt.


How do you boil eggs in the micro? last time i put one in it went pop! was funny as!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> How do you boil eggs in the micro? last time i put one in it went pop! was funny as!


I pierce the egg when i boil them with this little gadget I'll get a pic lol










theres a little pin inside


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

bowen86 said:


> whats in the cup to the left?


I live in a hard water area, still tastes nice to me


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Paulieb said:


> This is what I had Sunday :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate that looks ridiculous!


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Best breakfast meals are pro fat for sure for a couple reasons:

- carbs make you tired in the morning

- being fasted you'll continue to burn fat till u need carbs, say pre workout.


----------



## Musashi (Oct 21, 2009)

mikex101 said:


> How do you boil eggs in the micro? last time i put one in it went pop! was funny as!


I've got a few plastic pots that are designed to allow you to boil an egg in the microwave.

You break the egg into the pot, pierce the yoke, pop the top on and it takes under two mins.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

MXD said:


> Best breakfast meals are pro fat for sure for a couple reasons:
> 
> - carbs make you tired in the morning
> 
> - being fasted you'll continue to burn fat till u need carbs, say pre workout.


I agree fats in the morning, are better than carbs, carbs do make me lethargic first thing


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Carbs are like crack for the bb'ing world!


----------



## Paulieb (Jan 1, 2008)

Raptor said:


> Mate that looks ridiculous!


Thanks


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Im abit picky with breakfast now has to be 350g of steak in 2 bread rolls with 5og of chedder cheese.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

fatmanstan! said:


> Carbs are like crack for the bb'ing world!


yet essential


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Ready Brek, Water, 2 Scoops Pro Peptide and a banana.

WHIIIIIIIIZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ

Done


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

I've really got to sort my breakfast out. I currently can only manage a cup of tea and a couple of slices of wholemeal toast. Not really good enough! Might start ramping it up by adding an egg or two.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

seppuku said:


> I've really got to sort my breakfast out. I currently can only manage a cup of tea and a couple of slices of wholemeal toast. Not really good enough! Might start ramping it up by adding an egg or two.


start with 2 whole eggs matey


----------



## seppuku (Dec 6, 2008)

Yeah I think I will, always had a problem eating anything on a morning but I reckon I can train myself up.


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

seppuku said:


> Yeah I think I will, always had a problem eating anything on a morning but I reckon I can train myself up.


Definatly, there was a time i could not eat much in the morning, i pretty much had to force feed myself and felt a bit sickly and over full. I think once your body adjusts, its ready for food in first thing, and you will feel hungry and ready to eat.


----------



## D8on (Aug 8, 2005)

My breakfast is a bit random. I have 2 weetabix with skimmed milk, 3 whole eggs and 2 slices wholemeal toast, 50g whey and 50g oats shake.


----------

